# 4.5" XDm 9mm F/S $520



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm looking to sell my 4.5" Springfield XDm 9mm. It's in excellent condition and I've had it for about a year. This pistol just sits in our nightstand and is hardly used. My wife wants to get a concealed carry permit, so I'm looking to sell in order to purchase a carry pistol for her. 

Comes in original case with XDM gear - 2 mags, a slip on holster, extra grips, magazine holster, and mag loading assist. 

$520

Send a pm or text Rob @2086805531

Located in Logan, UT


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I finally had some time to post some pictures. This is a great, accurate pistol!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Price dropped to $500 - pretty good deal considering cal ranch wants $599 + tax right now.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Sold!!


----------

